# Will lowering my pH help to induce spawning



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my pH from the tap is and always has been 7.8 but now i think my ps might be able to spawn starting to darkin and 2 paired of and developed slight humeral blemishes, and the LFS told me to lower my ph to help induce spawning along with water changes and heavy feedings and all that, will lowering my ph help any?? i but about 2lbs of small drift wood in my filter sump to help lower my ph from 7.8 but how much will it lower it? and how quick is the process. im trying to breed my p's, before i decide to get rid of them or not


----------

